# E-Liquid - Is this new labeling or could it be a knock-off



## JoeSmoke (6/9/18)

I just received my order of juice 7 bottles of Vapetasia Killer Kustard, on checking the contents of the boxes as i have occasionally received 6mg or 0mg in a 3mg box, I noticed that some of the boxes seemed flimsy. On further inspection I noticed that warning label on the front and back of the flimsy boxes have what seems to be a sticker on with the health warning as it has a black border and the other sturdier boxes don't however the label is printed and not a sticker.

Of the 7 bottles received 3 bottles have this different labeling.

On checking the juice bottles I also noticed that the warning label on the flimsy boxes has the same black border also printed and not a sticker.

The information panel also is inconsistent as it shows 0.3% with 3ml/mg in small print below as opposed to just 3mg in bold.

I read somewhere that Vapetasia has removed the Killer Custard cartoon character from the packaging.

Fotos attached are of the new boxes and with differences and the old bottle.

Does anyone have any ideas on the differences in the new boxes & bottles are they the real deal or are they fake.

PS. Juices where purchased from a reputable company.


----------



## Chanelr (6/9/18)

JoeSmoke said:


> I just received my order of juice 7 bottles of Vapetasia Killer Kustard, on checking the contents of the boxes as i have occasionally received 6mg or 0mg in a 3mg box, I noticed that some of the boxes seemed flimsy. On further inspection I noticed that warning label on the front and back of the flimsy boxes have what seems to be a sticker on with the health warning as it has a black border and the other sturdier boxes don't however the label is printed and not a sticker.
> 
> Of the 7 bottles received 3 bottles have this different labeling.
> 
> ...


Maybe the best would be to contact Vapetasia themselves.

If I ever doubt a juice, even if bought from a reputable company I will contact the manufacturer directly.

But do let us know what the outcome is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jordache (7/9/18)

I personally would get the reputable company to verify the product and prove to you. It is their job to justify the product and not yours. The product is variant and they are selling it. Don’t make the reputable companies job an easy 1 In my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/9/18)

Consider that the reputable dealer might not be sourcing this directly from Vapetasia themselves, but from another supply chain that provides a lower cost path for the importing of these goods.
I'd still pop Vapetasia a mail at info@vapetasia.com and verify with them. It's their product & packaging, so they should know best if it's real or not, especially if they recently changed it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JoeSmoke (7/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Maybe the best would be to contact Vapetasia themselves.
> 
> If I ever doubt a juice, even if bought from a reputable company I will contact the manufacturer directly.
> 
> But do let us know what the outcome is.


I have sent Vapetasia an email with the foto's. Still waiting for reply.


----------



## KieranD (7/9/18)

New labels that are in-line with the FDA regulations for warnings and no cartoony characters

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

